# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2018)

[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]Saturday  JEOPARDY[/FONT]
  Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  

JEOPARDY – FAMOUS TOM’s
1. ($400) - This NBC newsman used to co-host the "Today" show with  Barbara Walters & her successor, Jane Pauley
[ who is Tom Brokaw ?   ]
2. ($1200) - In 1984, in addition to his TV chores, he starred in the  films "Lassiter" & "Runaway"
[ who is Tom Selleck ?    ]
3. ($2000) - He succeeded Jim Wright as Speaker of the House in June  1989
[ who is Tom foley ?   ]

Double JEOPARDY - FOOD
4.($800) - Bufala Mozzarella is made from the milk of this type of Bovine  ...
[  what is Water Buffalo ?     ]
5. ($2400) – To make Charlotte Russe, line your mold with these  cakes
[ what are Lady Fingers ?     ]
6. ($4000) - The prophet Mohammed advised, "Eat" this many-seeded fruit,  "It purges the system of envy & hatred"...
[ what is a Pomegranate ?    ]
Final JEOPARDY – ISLAND COUNTRIES
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
This once-British  Island Naval fortress has been called the “Navel of the Mediterranean”  ...  
[  what is Malta ?  ]
 





[/FONT]


----------

